# Best broadband in rural (or suburbs)?



## Confused_user (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm in krishnagar, Nadia, West Bengal. What I the best broadband I can get here? Not BSNL, I'm fed up with them. Also, How is SITI cable?


----------



## red dragon (Jan 26, 2013)

Ask your cable operator,wishnet is good.


----------

